# Can I keep my nerites in this?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I moved my nerite snails out of the 10 gallon and into a .75 gal critter keeper while treating my betta for illness. I kinda like the snails in there because it's easier to clean up their poo and I can feed them without my betta eating their food.

Is this too small for them? 
How often should I do water changes? (I was thinking every other day?)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I think they will be fine, though a bigger size would be better for a stable temperature and so it is easy to filter.


----------

